# autologin+xfce4+x11vnc (geloest)

## andi_s

ich moechte, dass mein rechner direkt nach dem booten so hochfaehrt:

1. automatisches einloggen als "root" (erspart mir bitte kommentare bzgl. sicherheit, danke!)

2. hochfahren von xfce4

3. starten von x11vnc

wobei das natuerlich im prinzip ein schritt ist und ich habe auch jede menge (unbrauchbares) darueber hier in den foren gefunden.

dass man 1+2 mit GDM loesen kann ist mir also bekannt (will ich aber nicht, weil GDM mir >20 packete installieren wuerde, die ich nicht haben will, da ein updaten meines systems dann wohl wieder ein paar stunden mehr dauern wuerde - davon abgesehen finde ich das reichlich uebertrieben, zumal ich ja gerade KEINE loginabfrage will...)

3. soll man (laut x11vnc faq) loesen koennen, indem man x11vnc in ~/.xinitrc oder ~/.xsession eintraegt... ich habe beide dateien in /root erstellt, aber x11vnc wird NICHT automatisch gestartet, wenn ich startxfce4 ausfuehre...

also wie kann ich meinen rechner ohne passwortabfrage hochfahren, damit er sofort ferngesteuert werden kann, ohne dass ich auf dem rechner vorher etwas machen muss?

(es geht vor allem darum den monitor nicht anschalten zu muessen und ein passwort eintippen zu muessen, bevor man den rechner fernsteuern kann)

hat evtl. jemand eine unkomplizierte (und angemessene, also ohne GDM) loesung fuer das problem?

dankeLast edited by andi_s on Fri Mar 25, 2005 1:38 pm; edited 8 times in total

----------

## Freiburg

Ok gemacht hab ich sowas noch nie, aber mit pam ist es möglich das man sich per Diskette oder Memorystick einloggen kann, eigentlich müßte sich da was machen lassen.

Die andere Möglichkeit wäre die /etc/inittab so abzuändern das anstelle eines Terminals direkt startx ausgeführt wird, dann müßtest du nurnoch die .xinitrc anpassen...

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Hallo,

Ich benutze für schwache Maschinen als LoginManager qingy!

http://qingy.sourceforge.net/

USE Flag "fbcon" sollte wichtig sein

Schön klein und fein!  :Wink: 

In der Konfigurationsdatei muß man das auskomentieren!

```

# these options are valid only if qingy is started from tty3

#tty = 1

#{

#       theme = "fireplace"

#       screensaver "pixel"

#       # Should we auto log in?

#       # Totally insecure, but very convenient ;-)

#       # Note that this section must be put inside a tty=n{} block

#       # Also, if you decide to use this feature, it is better

#       # that you also make this settings file readable only by root

#       autologin

#       {

#               username = "myuser"

#               password = "mypassword"

#               # You can also use 'session=lastsession' to automatically choose last user session

#               session  = "Text: emacs"

#               # if set to 'no', qingy will autologin only once every system restart

#               relogin  = no

#       }

#}

```

Und bei xfce4 stellt man ein mini Script ins Homeverzeichnis:

```
~/Desktop/Autostart/vnc.sh
```

und fertig.

Gruß

Bloody

PS: Wo ist das Problem deine Kiste als normaler User zu benutzen  :Question: 

----------

## andi_s

@Bloody_Viking

also das mit ~/Desktop/Autostart/ funktioniert, allerdings habe ich da lieber gleich einen symlink auf x11vnc gesetzt, aber qingy kann leider auch kein autologin

 *Bloody_Viking wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Wo ist das Problem deine Kiste als normaler User zu benutzen Question
> 
> 

 

weil ich es fuer unsinnig halte einen extra user auf einem rechner zu verwalten, auf den niemand ausser mir zugriff hat

(ist eben ansichtsache)Last edited by andi_s on Fri Mar 25, 2005 1:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## moe

 *andi_s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> weil ich es fuer unsinnig halte einen extra user auf einem rechner zu verwalten, auf den niemand ausser mir zugriff hat
> 
> (ist eben ansichtsache)

 

Es ist unter allen Umständen und auch allen Betriebssystemen sinnvoll nicht als root zu arbeiten! Das hat mit Zugriff ausser dir nichts zu tun, sondern es geht dabei um die Wirksamkeit von schadhaftem Code (Trojaner etc), die Auswirkungen von falsch klicken/besoffen tippen etc..

Populäres Beispiel ist da Windows, nur weil man dort ohne Handarbeit immer mit Administrationsrechten unterwegs ist, hatten die ganzen Würmer und Trojaner überhaupt eine nennenswerte Chance.. Sicher gibts Sasser nich für Linux, aber lass einen Scherzkeks dir auf irgendeinem Weg mal "bösen" Code zukommen, schon hat er die selben Chancen wie unter Windows..

Ausserdem gibts einige Programme, die sich als root nicht starten lassen.

Also als root arbeiten ist nicht Ansichtssache, sondern grober Unfug..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## andi_s

 *moe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es ist unter allen Umständen und auch allen Betriebssystemen sinnvoll nicht als root zu arbeiten! Das hat mit Zugriff ausser dir nichts zu tun, sondern es geht dabei um die Wirksamkeit von schadhaftem Code (Trojaner etc), die Auswirkungen von falsch klicken/besoffen tippen etc..
> 
> 

 

trojaner kommen i.d.r nur auf diesen wegen ins system: raubkopien, mail-anhaenge, von leuten die zugriff auf deinen rechner haben und durch unbedachte installation von programmen... und wer besoffen ist, der koennte im rausch auch sein root passwort hier posten...

also wer halbwegs darauf achtet WAS er macht und aus welchen quellen er programme installiert, dem kann so gut wie nichts passieren (ausnahme overflows, aber selbst die sind ungefaehrlich, wenn man ne gute firewall laufen hat und ein aktuelles backup vom system hat)

 *moe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Populäres Beispiel ist da Windows, nur weil man dort ohne Handarbeit immer mit Administrationsrechten unterwegs ist, hatten die ganzen Würmer und Trojaner überhaupt eine nennenswerte Chance.. 
> 
> 

 

falsch, das liegt weder an windows noch an den administratorrechten, sondern einfach daran, dass die meisten windowsuser keine ahnung haben, was auf ihrem system laeuft bzw. ihr system nicht absichern (z.b. durch eine firewall - zum glueck ist die unter xp sp2 nun ins system integriert, schon alleine  dadurch wird es deutlich weniger "probleme" mit windows geben)

 *moe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sicher gibts Sasser nich für Linux, aber lass einen Scherzkeks dir auf irgendeinem Weg mal "bösen" Code zukommen, schon hat er die selben Chancen wie unter Windows..
> 
> 

 

ich lade jeden dazu ein, dass mal bei mir zu versuchen... - keine chance - ich sehe mir sehr genau an, was ich installiere/oeffne

 *moe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ausserdem gibts einige Programme, die sich als root nicht starten lassen.
> 
> 

 

sollte das stimmen, dann werde ich diese programme halt meiden (oder notfalls patchen), denn aus rein ideologischen gruenden lasse ich mir sowas nicht vorschreiben...

 *moe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also als root arbeiten ist nicht Ansichtssache, sondern grober Unfug..
> 
> 

 

nein, grober unfug ist es sowas zu behaupten, nur weil irgendwann mal irgendwer sich irgendwie sein system zerschossen hat, als er besoffen war oder fahrlaessig unbedacht irgendwelche aktionen gemacht hat und nun scheinbar "alle" das nachplappern, dass es nicht gut ist permanent als root zu arbeiten. (wie gesagt ich reduziere diese aussage auf ein single-user-netzwerk, in einem netzwerk mit anderen usern wuerde ich es wahrscheinlich auch nicht machen)

und zum schluss: ich habe in meinen >20 jahren, in denen ich irgendwelche computer besitze noch NIE irgendeinen virus oder trojaner auf dem system gehabt, selbst das "unsichere" win98 kann man sehr sicher (und auch sehr stabil) machen, wenn man es richtig konfiguriert... was wuerde z.b. ein "root" , "root" account nuetzen, den man in sekunden knacken kann??? - NICHTS, es kommt also vor allem darauf an, wie man das system nutzt/pflegt/konfiguriert/absichert und wie bewusst man aktionen ausfuehrt und nicht ob man als root oder als userx eingeloggt ist - nur die auswirkungen  KOENNEN fataler sein, wenn man als root eingeloggt ist...

in diesem sinne: das sind von meiner seite die letzten aeusserungen zu diesem thema (schade, dass diesbzgl. permanent leute "genoetigt" werden sich zu rechtfertigen, ich habs aber schon geahnt... daher das "erspart mir bitte kommentare") - also bitte nurnoch postings zum thema (siehe titel) oder eroeffnet einen neuen thread "warum nicht als root arbeiten" (oder so), wenn ihr spass an diesem thema habt, danke!Last edited by andi_s on Wed Mar 23, 2005 8:59 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Lenz

Sorry, aber den Gefallen kann ich dir nicht tun. Es ist grobe Fahrlässigkeit als Admin zu arbeiten, wenn man schon ein Betriebssystem hat, dass User und Rechte verwalten kann. Das heißt ja nicht, dass es nicht unter Umständen eine Ausnahme geben kann, in der es doch mal gerechtfertigt wäre.

Und mit der Personal Firewall musst du nicht anfangen, die bringt nämlich nichts. Gerade bei Leuten die sich nicht auskennen und irgendwas rumklicken. Im Idealfall sollte die Firewall nicht auf dem Rechner laufen, auf dem gearbeitet wird. Ideal wäre eine Hardwarefirewall. Alles andere es Marketing-Geschwätz der Personal-Firewallhersteller.

Natürlich hast du in dem Punkt recht, dass viel auch am User liegt. Trotzdem ist mir wohler wenn ich mich selbst nochmal absichere, indem ich nicht ständig als root unterwegs bin. Jeder macht mal einen Fehler, und dann ist man doch froh, wenn man nicht viel Schaden anrichten konnte.

----------

## andi_s

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Sorry, aber den Gefallen kann ich dir nicht tun. Es ist grobe Fahrlässigkeit als Admin zu arbeiten, wenn man schon ein Betriebssystem hat, dass User und Rechte verwalten kann. Das heißt ja nicht, dass es nicht unter umständen eine Ausnahme geben kann.
> 
> Und mit der Personal Firewall musst du nicht anfangen, die bringt nämlich nichts. Gerade bei Leuten die sich nicht auskennen und irgendwas rumklicken. Im Idealfall sollte die Firewall nicht auf dem Rechner laufen, auf dem gearbeitet wird. Ideal wäre eine Hardwarefirewall. Alles andere es Marketing-Geschwätz der Personal-Firewallhersteller.
> 
> Natürlich hast du in dem Punkt recht, dass viel auch am User liegt. Trotzdem ist mir wohler wenn ich mich selbst nochmal absichere, indem ich nicht ständig als root unterwegs bin. Jeder macht mal einen Fehler, und dann ist man doch froh, wenn man nicht viel Schaden anrichten konnte.

 

na, dann eroeffne doch bitte einen [OT]thread, wo leute ihre "negativen" erfahrungen, die sie gemacht haben, als sie permanent als "root" gearbeitet haben, mal posten sollen... bin mal gespannt, ob sich da ueberhaupt jemand meldet und wenn, dann kann man sicher das meiste auf "grob fahrlaessiges fehlverhalten" zurueckfuehren und nicht auf die tatsache, dass sie als "root" gearbeitet haben, denn das betrifft nur die AUSWIRKUNGEN (weil fataler, da stimme ich zu), aber mehr auch nicht... nun aber schluss BITTE!

ps: falls es interessiert. eine firewall habe ich im router (eine linux/iptables basierte) und unter xp sogar noch eine weitere, die mich warnt, wenn programme einfach ports oeffnen bzw. versuchen ohne meine erlaubnis irgendetwas ins netz zu schicken... (unter linux wohl ueberfluessig, da open source)  und auch unter xp arbeite ich immer als "root" (ja, boese, boese) und habe keine bedenken! wer sich vor sich selbst schuetzen will, der soll es gerne tun - ist ja absolut ok, aber es ist eben "ansichtsache" und irgendwann muss man ja eh mal als root arbeiten und wir alle kennen "murphys law", also wird wahrscheinlich genau dann das schicksal zuschlagen... ich sicher mich halt lieber mit aktuellen backup-images (auf einer externen platte) ab, was nebenbei auch immer fuer ein aufsetzen einer "sauberen" installation nuetzlich ist, wenn man mal programme installiert hat, die sich hinterher als unbrauchbar herausgestellt haben... damit schlage ich 2 fliegen mit einer klappe! wie gesagt, so habe ich schon jahrzehnte gut ueberstanden, obs gefaellt oder nicht! also warum sollte ich daran etwas aendern, nur weil andere ein problem damit haben? - rein rethorische frage  :Smile: 

----------

## TheCurse

Weil es früher oder später sicherlich auch einen Sasser für Linux geben wird, der durch einen durch deine Firewall nicht geblockten Port auf dein System kommt und es umbringt und du dein Backup dann zum x-ten Mal einspielen musst, was du dir hättest sparen können.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## Freiburg

Die Frage ist wer überhaupt als root arbeitet, dürften nicht viele sein

----------

## SinoTech

 *andi_s wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Sorry, aber den Gefallen kann ich dir nicht tun. Es ist grobe Fahrlässigkeit als Admin zu arbeiten, wenn man schon ein Betriebssystem hat, dass User und Rechte verwalten kann. Das heißt ja nicht, dass es nicht unter umständen eine Ausnahme geben kann.
> 
> Und mit der Personal Firewall musst du nicht anfangen, die bringt nämlich nichts. Gerade bei Leuten die sich nicht auskennen und irgendwas rumklicken. Im Idealfall sollte die Firewall nicht auf dem Rechner laufen, auf dem gearbeitet wird. Ideal wäre eine Hardwarefirewall. Alles andere es Marketing-Geschwätz der Personal-Firewallhersteller.
> 
> Natürlich hast du in dem Punkt recht, dass viel auch am User liegt. Trotzdem ist mir wohler wenn ich mich selbst nochmal absichere, indem ich nicht ständig als root unterwegs bin. Jeder macht mal einen Fehler, und dann ist man doch froh, wenn man nicht viel Schaden anrichten konnte. 
> ...

 

<-- Meldet sich. Habe mir mal im besoffenen Kopf "/usr/bin" und /usr/sbin" gekillt weil ich der Meinung war das diese nur unter "/" liegen würden und ich sie beim herumspielen aus versehen nach "/sur" kopiert habe  :Very Happy: . Tja System im Eimer, selbst drüber installieren hat nichts mehr gebracht (Konnte komischerweise keinen Befehl mehr ausführen der unter "/usr/bin" lag.

Fazit:

1. Nur noch als root arbeiten wenn's nötig ist

2. Kein root mehr wenn ich was getrunken habe  :Very Happy: 

3. Regelemässiges Backup

Mfg

Sino

----------

## andi_s

unter http://www.linuxgazette.com/issue72/chung.html (muss etwas an gentoo angepasst werden) habe ich eine loesung gefunden.

----------

## Mgiese

wollt eben nur mal meinen .... dazu geben köstlich  :Laughing:   :Shocked:   :Cool: 

----------

